# Announcement: GRF Calendars Canceled



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well that is a big shame...although it is you doing the work so obviously your decision to make. I actually didn't know until recently about the 'free calendar' for the winners sentence in the rules and as I said in an earlier post I would never have expected a freebie, maybe that is because I have worked in print based design so now how much these things cost, I would never of expected anyone to burden that cost.

I entered my photo for the fun of it and it was a perk that it would be in a calendar, I certainly didn't feel that I was entitled to a free calendar as 'payment' for the photo and I am suprised that anyone did.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Joe,

I'm sorry to hear what a nightmare the calendar had become for you. While I'm sorry to see the calendar go I understand your decision. 

This is a wonderful forum, please don't let a few bad apples chase you away from participating. You most of all deserve to be here; if it weren't for you none of us would be here. Please continue to participate.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sad. I'm so sorry that it came to this. I'll really miss seeing our babies... esp. November's pin-up boy Angelo. His story is heroic.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Joe - I am sorry that the calendars had to be cancelled but I am fully behind you on their cancellations based upon your reasoning. I would hope, though, that the comments of a few would not influence your decision to participate in this forum as there are really a lot of good people on here and find it hard to believe there are that many bad apples in the bucket that would force you to such a drastic decision. Whatever your final decision is regarding participating, thank you for giving me the opportunity to be a part of this forum and for all you do in making it work.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Perhaps if enough people still want to purchase calendars, another member can offer to take on the task of organizing sales, etc. and using a vendor like Shutterfly.com to print them. I've been getting frequet emails from Shutterfly lately about calendars being on sale for around $12 each if you order a quantity of 25 or so.

I fully understand Joe's reasoning, but hate to see the remaining people be disappointed about not having their winning photos used. Perhaps another person leading the task would make for an acceptable compromise?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Perhaps if enough people still want to purchase calendars, another member can offer to take on the task of organizing sales, etc. and using a vendor like Shutterfly.com to print them. I've been getting frequet emails from Shutterfly lately about calendars being on sale for around $12 each if you order a quantity of 25 or so.
> 
> I fully understand Joe's reasoning, but hate to see the remaining people be disappointed about not having their winning photos used. Perhaps another person leading the task would make for an acceptable compromise?


I agree. I would be willing to help if I could. I think a lot of people look forward all year to their picture being in the calendar.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry that things have worked out this way. I was impressed by the effort put into the Calenders. I had expected to see something of lesser quality. I do have a question about being able to download the pages and print our own calenders....could that work? Make them available in this way? Assuming you might read this Thread after posting it.:wave:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Its funny how psycology works. _Now_ I want a calender.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am disappointed but I do respect your point of view and decision. I hope you do not stay away though.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

No there won't be any sales of the calendar this year. If you want, upload your own photos to zazzle.com or other online service and create your own calendar. 
GRF will not do the calendar this year and please make sure you also do not use photos from this forum to do your calendar.
I am done explaining.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm speechless. I hope the next post by you Joe isn't that you've had enough and decide to shut down the forum. That will be sad for those of us who enjoy being here.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Joe said:


> No there won't be any sales of the calendar this year. If you want, upload your own photos to zazzle.com or other online service and create your own calendar.
> GRF will not do the calendar this year and please make sure you also do not use photos from this forum to do your calendar.
> I am done explaining.


With all due respect, and I'm sure, while lacking details of the full back story, I can only say, wow - that seems harsh and perhaps unfair to the remaining montly contest winners who were not involved in the complaints that drove you to cancel the calendar.

I fully understand you not wanting to spend time and money on a project when you feel like you're getting unfair complaints... but if those complaints are coming from a select few, why penalize the others? Especially if someone else is willing to do the work? It could even be a thing where proceeds are given back to the forum.

As for not using photos from the forum... can you clarify? Are you saying if we post a photo here, we give up the rights to use the photo elsewhere?

Just my unbiased two cents as a non-contest winner and past calendar purchaser.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm sure at this point Joe feels threatened perhaps legally. Obviously there are people that don't want their photos used by anyone (unless they get a free calender). So it would make sense that he should say no pictures on the forum should be used. Obviously we have our own pictures.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Imho*

This Forum enjoys a membership of over 6,000. Sad to think just a handful of people can negatively impact so many others.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe, I understand the decision you made, and why. I do hope that you weigh the good versus the bad here and decide to stay online as well. I believe the good people and tremendous benefit we gain from GRF far outweighs the negative.

Thank you for providing this place for us. It is unique and special and has built a network unlike anything else on the internet. That's thanks to you and your hard work keeping it running.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I understand you're point Joe and know why the calendar is cancelled.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry this has happened. 

Joe, Thank You for doing all you do and providing a Great Place for all us GR Lovers. Don't stop being here...Please.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I see NO reason why there should not be profit from the sales of calenders or any other merchandise for the GRF forum to support the GRF forum. *Do you whining weasel crybabies think this runs on its own via good thoughts and perpetual motion?????? Thanks alot for screwing it up.*


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

WLR said:


> I see NO reason why there should not be profit from the sales of calenders or any other merchandise for the GRF forum to support the GRF forum. *Do you whining weasel crybabies think this runs on its own via good thoughts and perpetual motion?????? Thanks alot for screwing it up.*


:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Joe,

I just wanted to thank you for running the forum. I've only been a member for a couple of months, but I've learned a ton from this community and have drawn on it for support as my dog has been ill this last month. You've created a space for a really neat, caring community, and I can't thank you enough.

Brian


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I just finished reading all the posts so far and I feel that we owe Joe big time for all his hardwork, dedication and time spent giving us a wonderful place to share our thoughts and suggestions. It probably isn't easy to work full time, have a family and then do this as a hobby and worry about the cost. To the people who have put a dent in the fun of this forum.........how dare you!!!! You should be ashamed to even want anything for free here. 

That is my opinion and I stand 100% behind it. Thank you Joe for helping all of us have a place for us to share are experiences with. It certainly has meant a great deal to many of us out there. 

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> I'm sure at this point Joe feels threatened perhaps legally. Obviously there are people that don't want their photos used by anyone (unless they get a free calender). So it would make sense that he should say no pictures on the forum should be used. Obviously we have our own pictures.


 
Yes, that was my reason behind it. I rather cancel the show, than having problems in the future. Anyhow, please do not feel bad. We had fun doing the monthly shows and while the whole calendar is already prepared to be printed, we can do without it.
Please enjoy the forum and don't let this decision to take away your feelings about the board. One person is enough today.
Joe


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am closing this discussion now. There is no need to discuss it anymore.
It is what it is and life goes on.
Joe


----------

